#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Lovely Chiangmai Area 30-Rai 900-Lumyai Orchard Offered at 320,000Baht/Rai

## tango

Situated well for your Church Seniors/Youth Villa, Resort, Boarding School, Training Center, or Retirement Villa while reaping revenue from nearly 900 longan trees plus possibilities of future fish farm, hydroponics, and designer organic crops for sale to hotels and restaurants. Water piped to each tree. Or just retire and live off your longan fruit sales - last year's market was 2000 Baht per tree ('07- 1500 Baht); do the maths to see what a nice retirement plan this is, even at 1000 Baht per tree.

30,000 cu meter aquifer-fed reservoir 50x40x15 assures water despite drought. Borders Paved Highway. Electricity at property line. Above flood plain. School, Temple and Church a short walk, with hospital 15 minutes drive. 
The Sanpatong Bypass is to link nearby: bypass is the southern extension of the Night Safari 4-lane highway. 
You really ought to take time from your busy schedules to see this great 'Nor Sor 3' property. Arguably one of the best buys available within a short distance of Chiangmai: 30 rai x 400 TW/rai = 12,000 TW [at] 800 Baht per Talang Wah = 9,600,000 Baht or 320,000 Baht per rai . Why not pack a picnic lunch and take the family to see; youll be happy you did. View photos in TeakDoor gallery. Kindly contact for further images, maps, and detail at: http[DotDotSlashSlash]wecandu.fotopages[dot]com 
keypers[at]gmail[dot]com

*Lovely Chiangmai Area 30-Rai Orchard Offers Solid Potential* 
 Near the Sanpatong-Doi Lah-Mae Wang tri-district-intersect, about 30km S-SW of Chiangmai 

 Situated on a gentle slope above floodplain with panoramic views of Doi Suthep and wrap-around mountain ranges on the horizon 

 Direct  access to paved double-lane main road along the front edge of property 

 Village school, temple and christian church all within 5-10 min walk, district Hospital 15-min drive 

 Daily breeze blows constantly all year across property even on the hottest days: a great benefit 

 Water supply system, extensive, with multiple backups: 
-On site, private, 30,000 m3 reservoir (40 m x 50 m x 15 m deep - area of over 1 rai), aquifer-fed reservoir that never empties. You're invited to verify yourself during drought conditions in the north. 
-On site 64m-deep potable water bore w/ electric pump 
-Stream, 2m wide, just off property to East, beside temple; seldom, if ever, dry 
-Government reservoir just off property dries in hot season: neighbours use ours. 

 Extensive Orchard Irrigation System; underground pipes laid directly to each longan tree 

 New Super Highway bypass  (Airport-Tesco-Sanpatong-Hang Dong), funded, survey completed, will give a rapid ~20 km access to CMai via the CMU canal road past the Night Safari: See Government new road mapping survey image attached.

   Above floodplain 

 Electricity-Telephone power lines at property entrance; paid Electricity Board to install in May 2007 

 30 contiguous rai, Land Deed NorSam3, Govt survey finalized in April 2009. 

 30 rai = 30 x 1600 m2 = 48,000 m2 = ~4.8 hectares = ~11.87 acres 

 30 rai x 400 TW/rai = 12,000 TW [at] 800 Baht per Talang Wah = 9,600,000 Baht or 320,000 Baht per rai 

Useful Data: 
The three Thai land measurement units are rai, ngan, and talang (square) wah or TW: 
1 TW = 4 m2 = 43 ft2 = 4.8 yd2 
1 ngan = 100 TW = 400 m2 = 478 yd2 
1 rai = 400 TW = 4 ngan = 1,600 m2 = 0.16 hectares = 1,914 yd2 = 0.40 acres 
1 acre = 4,047 m2 = 2.53 rai 
1 rai = 1,600 m2 
1 hectare (ha) = 2. 4711 acres 

A common property designator used in advertising takes this form: [1-0-70] 

Thus [1-0-70] means [1 rai, 0 ngan, and 70 TW] = 1-0-70 = 1600 m2 + 0 + (70x4 m2) = 1,880 m2 

Thus 30 rai = 30x 1600 m2 = 48,000 m2 = 4.8 hectares = 11.86 acres

----------


## MustavaMond

Is this still available  ?

----------


## tango

> Is this still available ?


Yes MustavaMond, it is. Well worth your while to actually visit the orchard to realize its potential to you.
The 34+ rai orchard has been recently government-surveyed confirming 30 rai as Nor Sor 3 and ready to convert to chanot with the new owner's name. An additional 10 rai of large lumyai trees is available at a greatly reduced bonus price.

----------


## pet coon

If government survey for land ( NS 3) has been made, were boundary markers put down? What is age of trees and spacing of same? What was this  years production (09) in kilo per tree vs 08 and 07 which you said were 2000 baht and 1500 baht per tree? You note the 07 and 08 'market' were the aforementioned baht figures based on actual or potential production? Will chanot be issued by land dept upon sale of land, if not time frame)?

----------


## tango

^^
PMs were made to both above parties, with thanks for their interest. Cheers

----------

